# Need Input. Does IBS cause Anxiety?



## KarlB (Feb 16, 2002)

Hi folks. I'm getting really frustrated and need some experienced folks opinions.I quit smoking last April. In the fall, I began to have heat flashes...red faced and very hot and slightly dizzy. I also developed severe gas in the morning and the feeling of a knot behind my navel.I went to a Doctor, and he initially believed I had an anxiety disorder. (though I had no anxiety, I believe he thought the hot flashes were anxiety).Anyway, he put me on Celexa and the nightmare began. For two days I had amplified hot flashes, nausea, vomitting. I took LSD in college so I believe the drug kicked in severe hallucinigenic effects. The experience was much like food poisoning if you've had that....After I stopped taking the Celexa I was completely screwed up. My stomach now had a severe burning sensation. The gas and hot flashes were worse in hot environments or if I had physical activity. I was foggy and confused...and now I actually was having some anxiety. I couldn't sleep the night through, and I had both C and D where I had neither before.I took a leave from my job and returned to the doctor. Blood tests showed everything was normal with the exception of slightly elevated SGPT liver enzymes. 24 hour urinalysis showed nothing. Ultrasound showed nothing. Upper GI showed some esophogus and stomach damage. The doctor put me on Nexium and reglan and I returned to work.No good. The stomach problem really didn't change. I was getting woken up every morning at 6 am with a burning stomach. I had to drink pepto and ginger ale every morning to settle it down. I was also having severe anxiety and nausea while on the meds. Chills, etc.I went back and told my general practitioner. He was stumped. He sent me to a gastroenterologist.The gastro told me the stomach and esophogus problems were minor. Without running a single test, he believed my problem was IBS. He told me to start taking citrucel and Robinul Forte and told me to stop taking Nexium and Reglan.The Robinul gave me dry mouth, sweats and severe anxiety so I stopped taking it. I'm not sure if the fiber is helping at all. My mornings are a bit better but I still am sluggish and nausous often.I'm completely unconvinced I have IBS. First, I can eat ANYTHING. I feel better with food in my stomach. I never need to rush to the bathroom, and my symptoms are never relieved by defication.I sometimes have nausea and vomit. I have days where I am incredibly gassy all day. I have a burning sensation in my stomach, some bloating, and my stools are very soft, occasionally having what look like very small tomato skins in them, but no bleeding. I get very tired in the evenings, and am still occasionally having anxiety. Since the Celexa I've had what feels like a cramp in my left lower abdomen....my stomach gurgles like when hungry, but for minutes at a time accompanied with severe gas and facial flushing.I asked the doctor why he never ran a stool culture, and he told me it was because unless you are having severe diarreah, they don't think that's necessary. I've also not had a lower GI.The Doctor's last idea was to perscribe Zoloft, which I thought was completely insane, since I had such a bad reaction to the SSRI Celexa, which is supposed to be the easiest one to tolerate. Same drug family. SSRI's are a path I DO NOT wish to take.I told him I would not take the Zoloft. I had no anxiety before taking the Celexa the first time. In fact all of my conditions were minor before the Celexa. I think the fact he even thought this would be a good idea tells me he's not aware of what I'm even saying. His specialty is IBS, he seemed to have that as the diagnosis before I opened my mouth....keep in mind he ran not a single test.Is this something that will just take time to heal? I'm looking for a second opinion at the moment. I've been away from work for a month, and I just want my life back. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello Karl and Welcome to the BB.First of all, let me say that no one here on the BB can difinitively tell you if you do in fact have IBS, but we can relate our expreiences and suggestions to you. Eric will be able to direct you to some links to read that may help you ascertain what is going on with you.First off, the condition of IBS can cause anxious moments; however having anxiety may or may not exist with IBS. I am not an anxious person, have spoken in front of large groups of people, traveled, etc., yet I have IBS. The IBS (because I am D prominent) may give me anxiety in terms of whether or not you will feel well or not, but I am not fearful. That being said, however, you can have "nervous" or anxious reactions that show up in the gut, and can be varied from individual to individual. IBS is diagnosed through both elimination of other serious conditions presenting with similar symptoms. You can read this BB for that info, but in a nutshell, some of the symptoms you describe could be IBS, but also could be indicative of another condition.Having been diagnosed with IBS through EVERY diagnostic means... and that is 4 colonoscopies, endoscopies, parasite/flagyl routine, and every anitspasmotic, etc. I too was put on various SSRI meds: paxil, wellbutrin, prozac, etc. and had side effects similar to what you describe for them all. Also, after negative tests including ultra-sounds, IVP (introvenous pylogram) oral cholycystoscopy, etc. for severe burning, I was put on Prevacid. After a few years of this pain, last fall I insisted on an ultra sound, when both the Gastroenterologist and Internist blamed it on "just IBS" the ultra showed gall stones... and out came the gallbladder. (A few weeks following, for abdominal pain, I had surgery for another condition involving ovaries being joined together to other organs, but that is another story.)Sorry to be long and boring, but the point I am making here is that IBS can be the scapegoat for other problems. You may well have "only" IBS... (I say "only" in jest!) However, I believe you need to have a diffinitive diagnosis of it, and have all your symptoms considered.So, speaking from my experiences, I would have the gastro look into possibly doing an endoscopy which involves looking into your stomach to rule out any other problems there, since that is your main complaint. Possibly consider investigating gall bladder function since your stomach is involved. My gb symptoms included that stomach burning, and the docs initially blew it off as IBS and heartburn, which it was not! Because my diet is the same now, and I no longer have that same pain, now that the gb is out.If you have no other anxiety other than concern over your condition, then in my opinion (and this may be just my own, others may have another) I would agree to not take any SSRIs. If you didn't have an anxiety problem before these symptoms, then most likely you are just anxious as a result of how you feel. And that is to be expected!There are many posts here on anxiety. You can do a search if you still want to investigate that.So, first make sure you do in fact have IBS by getting the necessary testing done. If no other conditions are found, and you DO get a definite diagnosis of IBS, then consider Mike's IBS audioprogram, (the link is below my signature,) and read that site thouroughly. I say this because after being on every medication there is, most people do this program as a LAST resort, after everything else has failed, and wished they did it first. So, just passing that along to you.Many on this BB, including myself, have had their most IBS improvements as a result of doing this program. And you can look searches if you do in fact have IBS, for other treatment methods too.Eric will most likely give you some links to check out... and many here have been where you are, so hang in there, we are all here to help each other!!! In the meantime, take care, and hope this helped a tad bit!


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

First Karl forget about your youthful indiscretion with LSD, I've had chills and hot flashes and never took any illegal drug. It is one result of anxiety. You need to insist on having the endoscope and colonoscopy tests to rule out any treatable problems and may have some tummy valve or reflux problems that need an acid reducer but that doesn't cause the IBS or anxiety symptoms. I'm with you on the psychmeds, they just messed up my brain chemicals and made things worse. Mike's tapes have completely eliminated all my IBS and anxiety symptoms and you can do this program with anything else that becomes medically necessary. I love to listen at bedtime thru headphones, sure gives me a restful sleep with no more early morning chills/flashes or panic! Best wishes, Norb


----------



## KarlB (Feb 16, 2002)

Thanks so much. This is a list of meds that have been tried:Celexa - A nightmareZantac- no helpTagament - no helpNexium - no helpReglan - seemed to cause depressionRobinul Forte- Caused Anxiety, dry mouth and insomnia.Now the doctor wants to try Zoloft. It's nuts.I've refused all medicine for the moment and am taking echinacea with tea and lots of honey.I can eat any food I want with no reaction.So right now I'm looking for a second opinion from a gastro doc. Since many of my symptoms aren't similar to IBS, I'm thinking a possible hormonal problem or parasites? What amazed me I guess was the speed they were willing to hand out SSRI's. The Zoloft, which I refused to take, was given to me with no instructions. There's no way I could get a hold of the doctor even if I had a problem. I think they are insanely irresponsible with these drugs....


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

KarlB, I agree, some docs seem to precribe the SSRIs like candy. Your list of medications competes with what most of us IBSers have been on at one time or another. The medical profession can only treat the symptoms of IBS, not the cause, because it is basically a mind-gut reaction, and they are only treating the gut. For now, search on this BB and read what you can, There are lots of informative studies here on the various forums. From there, I would ask your gastroenterologist to do tests to determine a definite IBS diagnosis. As for anxiety, again, read the various posts on that topic.If you feel you do NOT have IBS, then search on other BBs and medical links for more information.Good luck and hope you get some answers soon...


----------

